# baitcaster help



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 13, 2011)

Is there a general rule of thumb for setting the tension knob before you fine tune it? I've only been using them for about two months and still get quiet a few nests before I find the sweet spot. I'm using pfleuger reels, one goodn from bp, the other is a cheaper model from walliworld. Using bp 10 mono, I've tryd several diff sizes and this has suited me best as far as castability and visibility (our lakes are crystal clear), though I haven't tried mono yet.

Thanks for any tips


----------



## acedog1234 (Jul 13, 2011)

when you realese the spool the the bait your using should fall slowly and when it hits the ground it the spool should stop turning just adjust the tension knop some beginers like to set the tension a little tighter ......hope it helps


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 13, 2011)

That will help a ton, thank you. My biggest problem was switching from a lighter baits to heavy, id leave tension the same and adjust with each cast wich usually ended up with a few nests in a row

I don't really have trouble casting once I get that sweet spot as long as I remeber to stop that spool


----------



## shamoo (Jul 14, 2011)

Adjust that tension knob and the brakes, you;ll be fine


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks moo

Yall got any tips on what to look for to know if I have to much brake or vise versa or will that be something I just need to get the feel of when the tension is set right


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 14, 2011)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Thanks moo
> 
> Yall got any tips on what to look for to know if I have to much brake or vise versa or will that be something I just need to get the feel of when the tension is set right



If you're just learning you should set the brakes at maximum until you start to feel more comfortable. You will lose some distance at first, but avoind the frustration of backlashes. As you get more comfortable back off the breaks to a level that works for you. I usually leave my breaks at 50% On a windy day, or with a light lure, I might turn them up a bit.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 14, 2011)

......another tip - you might want to adjust the tensions a little tighter seeing as how you are still getting the feel of the reel. I suggest that you set it so that, when the reel is in free-spool, you need to shake the rod slightly to get the lure to fall. That way you should avoid almost any backlash while learning. Again, as you get more comfortable you can loosen off the tension to where you like it.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 14, 2011)

Can't thank yall enough for the help ill see how it goes Saturday


----------



## rusty.hook (Nov 25, 2011)

Best tip I can give ya, is don't throw into the wind!!!, LOL


----------



## Charlie Two Tracks (Dec 16, 2011)

The above posts are correct. Stuff happens though and whether it is the wind, getting a little too brave or hitting the water before you are ready, there is always a chance for a backlash. Once you get the hang of it, you will be glad you put the effort into learning. It's a great tool.


----------



## willfishforfood (Dec 18, 2011)

One thing I do for beginners in my boat is make a cast and a few pulls of line then put one wrap of black tape around the spool and wind the line up over it. Now you can only backlash to that point and if you get a fish that take drag you can lift the tape off as the drag is going.


----------



## rusty.hook (Dec 24, 2011)

On Garcias (2 weights) and Shimano Curados (6 weights) reels you can set the tension by opening the end plate and sliding the little weights in or out. If they go in, it will be real free and if you slide them out, it will be tighter. 
My personal preferace on a Shimano Curado I start off by sliding one on opposite sides in and go from there. Sometimes I slide 2 in from opposite sides to make it more free, On a Garcia reel, I slide both in to make more free. When you slide them in thats is less tension on the brake system therefore less friction.
I also sometimes use 2 different rods, one for 1/4 oz jig heads and other for 1/8 oz jig heads, therefore the tensions for each reel is already set for that rod and reel and no worry about backlash I call them (proffesional overruns) my self.
See pic below of Curado side plate and weights.


----------

